# Webstart Anwendung temp Ordner



## ssoul26 (7. Aug 2014)

Servus,
gibt es bei einer Webstart Anwendung die Möglichkeit den Parameter -Djava.io.tmpdir zu ändern? 
Mit javaws.exe und der Angabe der JNLP wird die Anwendung gestartet. Nun möchte ich aber, dass der java.io.tmpdir auf ein manuelles Pfad umgelenkt wird.


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Aug 2014)

Moin,

du hast zwwar leider den Inhalt der JNLP-Datei nicht gepostet, aber Argumente an Dein Programm kannst
relativ einfach übergeben

```
<application-desc main-class="myproject.mainApp">
    <argument>myArgument</argument>
</application-desc>
```

Gruß
Klaus

[EDIT]
ach so, nee - Du willst ja einen Parameter an die VM mitgeben ...
Dann hilft Dir diese Seite :
https://community.oracle.com/thread/1305443?start=0&tstart=0
[/EDIT]


----------



## ssoul26 (8. Aug 2014)

Danke! 
Eigentlich habe ich öfters gelesen, dass man den java.io.tmpdir nicht über JNLP ändern kann, aber es hat geklappt  

Habe zusätzlich in das <ressources>-tag folgende Zeile aufgenommen:


```
<property name="java.io.tmpdir" value="C:/xxx" />
```

Es funktioniert!


----------

